# Drehzahlüberwachung mit Siemens Logo



## Ventodiesel (8 April 2008)

Hallo
HAllo bin neu hier im Forum und weiß auch noch nicht ob der Thema hier richtig ist


habe mir eine Siemens Logo 0BA4 gekauft und möchte damit Drehzahlen überwachen.
Es soll eine Signal bei Uunterschreitung einer Mindestdrehzahl erfolgen und die Drehzahlen sollen im Meldetext angezeigt werden.

Kann ich die Drehzahl mit induktiven Sensoren ermitteln und an die LOGO leiten?
wie schalte ich die Überwachung in der Logo?

Habe am PC schon einiges rumprobiert aber noch nichts richtiges gefunden.

Danke schon  mal für die Hilfe
christian


----------



## vierlagig (8 April 2008)

von was von drehzahlen sprechen wir hier?


----------



## Ventodiesel (8 April 2008)

hallo
alle im bereich bis 600 U/min
selten auch mal 1000 U/min

gruß


----------



## vierlagig (8 April 2008)

Ventodiesel schrieb:


> alle im bereich bis 600 U/min
> selten auch mal 1000 U/min



möchte dir ja nicht den wind aus den segeln nehmen, aber dafür brauchst du einen schnellen zähleingang den die logo nicht hat


----------



## lorenz2512 (8 April 2008)

hallo,
einspruch euere 4lagigkeit, die 12/24V hat zwei  fixe eingänge, maximal 2khz, also das reicht, und unter zähler findet den schwellwertschalter, das ist genau was du suchst.


----------



## Ventodiesel (8 April 2008)

Bis zu welcher Frequenz gilt es als "schnell".
Gibt es noch einen anderen Weg die Drehzahl zu erfassen (Induktion oder sowas) 
Brauch die Drehzahl nicht auf die Umdrehung genau.
Wichtig ist nur die Warnung bei Unterschreitung und die ungefähre anzeige
Meinetwegen auch in %...


----------



## vierlagig (8 April 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> einspruch euere 4lagigkeit, die 12/24V hat zwei  fixe eingänge, maximal 2khz, also das reicht, und unter zähler findet den schwellwertschalter, das ist genau was du suchst.



einspruch stattgegeben 
die 2kHz solltens machen ... danke für den hinweis 
die angabe 0BA04 reicht eben doch nicht aus um das endgültig zu beurteilen


----------



## lorenz2512 (8 April 2008)

hallo,
wie oben beschrieben, wenn du eine 230v logo hast geht es nicht, die 12/24V kann max. 2khz , bei 1000u/min sind das aber nur 17hz also würde reichen, also bei einem impuls pro umdrehung.


----------



## Ventodiesel (8 April 2008)

hallo
ja ist die 12volt version. ich kenn mich wiegesagt noch nicht so damit aus. also bei fehlenden Infos nicht übel nehmen.

ja danke..wenn ich den Schwellenwert für ein auf 1 setzte bleibt meine warnlampe an. sonst, als ich eine Spanne gesetzt habe, ist meine Lanpe beim unteren wert wieder ausgegangen.

kann man denn dem frequenzwert auch einen Multiplikator zuweisen der dann im Meldetext angezeigt wird.
Z.B. Frequenz x Randumfang = Geschwindigkeit?

Ist es möglich die 12 volt-Version im KFZ-Bereich anzuwengen oder gibt es dort viele Schwierigkeiten wegen Spannungsschwankungen..?

gruß


----------



## lorenz2512 (8 April 2008)

hallo,
über umwege könnte das gehen, aber im kfz geht eine logo schon nicht wegen dem temperatur bereich.


----------

